# Pop up Fenster



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

Hi, jedes mal, wenn ich mich ins Netz gehe, bekomme ich nach kürzer Zeit ein Popup Fenster, das ein neues Update (ist nicht klar für was?) ankündigt. Kann jemand mir einen Tip geben, wie ich das Problem beseitige.
Danke


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

*Popup*

Das ist der mißbrauchte Win- Nachrichtendienst.
Bei win XP über Systemsteuerunge/Computerverwaltung/Dienste
Bei "Nachrichtendienst" rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften und dann deaktivieren


----------



## Genesis (13 April 2004)

Mmmhhh. Sieht für mich *nicht* wie ein Nachrichtendienstfenster aus.

Welche Prozesse sind in dem Moment so aktiv?


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 April 2004)

*Re: Popup*



			
				Nebelmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der mißbrauchte Win- Nachrichtendienst.
> Bei win XP über Systemsteuerunge/Computerverwaltung/Dienste
> Bei "Nachrichtendienst" rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften und dann deaktivieren



100% kein Nachrichtendienst.
Windows ist zwar Bunt, der Nachrichtendienst ist aber Text-Only.
Ich würde empfehlen mal mit Spybot und/oder AdAware über den Rechner zu gehen. Was danach übrig ist, müsste höchstwahrscheinlich legitim sein. Es könnte ja die Auto-Update Funktion eines installierten Programmes sein, die das Fenster erst seit kurzem verursacht, weil eben erst seit kurzem ein Update verfügbar ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Update Fenster*

Ich habe es sowohl mit "Nachrichtendienst" als auch mit Spybot usw probiert. Das Problem bleibt. Ebenfalls habe ich die "Prozesse" beobachtet. Da ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen. Ich aber auch kein Profi.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Es war der verdammte GMX-Internet-Manager!
Ums verrecken habe ich heute gekämpft um das herauszufinden.

Welcher DAU macht schon ein UPDATE ohne zu wissen wofür???? und von wem??


----------



## BenTigger (14 April 2004)

Ohhh viele Daus machen Updates ohne zu wissen wofür.... Denn darum werden die ja DAU genannt 

Aber du scheinst ja nicht dazuzugehören


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es war der verdammte GMX-Internet-Manager!
> Ums verrecken habe ich heute gekämpft um das herauszufinden.



Dann lag ich ja richtig.8)



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher DAU macht schon ein UPDATE ohne zu wissen wofür???? und von wem??



Eigentlich ist es genau *das*, was einen DAU ausmacht.
Das bei dir dieser Klickreflex unterbleibt spricht für dich. :respekt: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 April 2004)

*Hatte das gleiche Pop-up*

Bei mir war es 1 & 1.

Nachdem sich das penetrant jedesmal gemeldet hat, wenn ich ins Netz bin, habe ich halt auch mal vorsichtig   klick gemacht.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es deutlich sein sollte, für was das Update ist und vor allem von wem das kommt. Das war übrigens das erstemal, das ein Update in dieser Form kam.
Nur grübele ich jetzt, wieso ein update für gmx genau so aussieht wie das für 1 & 1!!!! 
Das lässt Fragen offen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 April 2004)

*Re: Hatte das gleiche Pop-up*



			
				BREMSKLOTZ schrieb:
			
		

> Nur grübele ich jetzt, wieso ein update für gmx genau so aussieht wie das für 1 & 1!!!!
> Das lässt Fragen offen.



Vieleicht weil beide Provider die gleiche Zugangssoftware für ihre Kunden einsetzen?

MfG
L.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 April 2004)

Das nennt sich Synergie-Effekte nutzen.
http://www.united-internet.de/


----------



## netty (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: Popup*



			
				Nebelmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der mißbrauchte Win- Nachrichtendienst.
> Bei win XP über Systemsteuerunge/Computerverwaltung/Dienste
> Bei "Nachrichtendienst" rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften und dann deaktivieren



Danke, hat mir auch geholfen. Bin zwar Blond, aber nicht so blöd und trotzdem kenn ich mich nicht mit allem am PC aus  :-? 
Diese Popups können echt nerven. Ganz liebes Danke!


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: Hatte das gleiche Pop-up*



			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Nur grübele ich jetzt, wieso ein update für gmx genau so aussieht wie das für 1 & 1!


Ganz einfach - die gehören jetzt zusammen. Gerade heute Abend sind alle Mitarbeiter gemeinsam auf einem Sommerfest.

Wen stört es da, dass der Support nur eine Notbesetzung hat, wähend die neuen Seiten von GMX erst ab etwa kommenden Montag wieder rund laufen werden.
Zahlreiche Nutzer werden seit nun schon einer Woche nicht an ihren E-Mail-Accont gelangen. Die Supportabteilung ist nur über eine 01908er Nummer zu erreichen und bis dort mal einer/eine ran geht, läuft ein Band mit: _"... stehen gerade nicht zur Verfügung, versuchen Sie es später noch einmal!" _Kosten für jeden Anrufversuch = 1,86 €.


----------

